# New Pics...............



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

2001 Nissan Altima


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I want to see a pic of the car from the side with that graphic strip and the rims.....it looks good


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

You ask, you recieve. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey that was quick--good pic . My girl got the same exact car..Im gonna have to show her this....

Where did U get the strip from and whats next with the ride??


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I got my graphics done at Synthetic Designs  also known as my sponsor. 

Looking at the pic, on the right is a 2001 Nissan Sentra SE and on the right is a 2000 Ford Contour SVT

I just added new pics of my audio and some old pix of my car.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *hey that was quick--good pic . My girl got the same exact car..Im gonna have to show her this....
> 
> Where did U get the strip from and whats next with the ride?? *



Next is a VIS CF hood and short shifter, I need a clutch really soon as well.


----------

